# February photo competition: Blue



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

February photo competition: Blue

Your photos can be of anything blue or otherwise capture the theme of blue...

Rules, as usual:
• Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
• Post up the link, not the picture
• All entries must be in by the last day of February
• Only use pictures you photographed yourself
• If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
• Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting starts on 1st March and ends on 3rd March. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
You can use your own web space, photo.net, pbase, flickr, etc to host your pictures for free.

Thumbnails: http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2007)

Can't do the thumbnails this time I'm afraid - highly likely I need to work on shutting down or moving server as it's costing me a fortune. Sorry - meant to say a few days ago  

Good theme though - shall do me best to enter!


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Can't do the thumbnails this time I'm afraid - highly likely I need to work on shutting down or moving server as it's costing me a fortune. Sorry - meant to say a few days ago
> 
> Good theme though - shall do me best to enter!



Understandable. Right, any volunteers for thumbnails? Ideas for where to hold them? 

The only photo hosting site I've got to know is Flickr, certainly could create an account there -- but do we want one that doesn't allow comments?


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Understandable. Right, any volunteers for thumbnails? Ideas for where to hold them?
> 
> The only photo hosting site I've got to know is Flickr, certainly could create an account there -- but do we want one that doesn't allow comments?



I *think* you can turn comments off or at least delete them.

GREAT THEME!!!


----------



## Firky (Feb 4, 2007)

http://photobucket.com/ ?


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

I've set up an account on Flickr just for holding the thumbnails, see how it goes? I'll share the password with anyone who wants to help...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/


----------



## Firky (Feb 4, 2007)

Go on then!


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 4, 2007)

Not sure I have ever posted the first entry before so here goes. 

1st Entry - Clevedon Pier

Taken on velvia slide film on a 30 second exposure then cross processed in C41 chemicals, and scanned.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2007)

Entry One

I envisage a ton of entries for this one 

Flickr is a great idea. You could create sets for each month's comp. Oh, but that would mean paid membership since you can't have more than 3 sets. Oh well.

You could, however, tag each photo with a particular tag, like "Feb 2007" or "Feb Blue" or something. Then people can search on that tag to just get those pictures come up.

Let me know if you want some help setting it all up


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2007)

You can disable comments in the "Your Account' section of Flickr - go to "Privacy and Permissions" and edit where it says any Flickr user can comment on new photos.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 4, 2007)

A long time ago I went on a beginners Film and Video making course where we each had to make a little film at the end of it. We each chose a colour as the title of the film.

The bloke who chose "Blue" accidentally had the indoor/outdoor white balance thing (or whatever it's called) on the wrong setting, so when he came to edit it, he found that the whole thing had a very pleasant blue tint...

Anyway, carry on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 4, 2007)

Heh. I added urban75photocomp as a contact, his/her photos are teh


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's one I've just remembered. But I won't enter it as I think a sensible tradition/rule is that the person setting the theme only enters new shots.
http://www.alef.co.uk/photos/months/05/01.html


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> But I won't enter it as I think a sensible tradition/rule is that the person setting the theme *only enters new shots*.


IMO that should apply to _all_ entries.  Still, I'm sure this has been debated before, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## exosculate (Feb 5, 2007)

Alot of scope with this one, there should be alot of entries.


----------



## alef (Feb 5, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> IMO that should apply to _all_ entries.  Still, I'm sure this has been debated before, so I'll leave it at that.



Can't remember it being debated in the time I've been here. One way to make people take new shots is to set themes that are very specific, like 'Copies of masters', so that we pretty much are forced to go out and take new photos.

I think the broader question is do you want a smaller specialized competition aimed mostly at active photographers or a more generalized competition that loads of people enter? I prefer the latter as it brings new people in and makes the comp more lively.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 5, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> ...or a more generalized competition that loads of people enter? I prefer the latter as it brings new people in and makes the comp more lively.


Yep, fair enough. 

Congrats, by the way, and good theme this month


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2007)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> IMO that should apply to _all_ entries.  Still, I'm sure this has been debated before, so I'll leave it at that.


Would be good, but is hard for people who don't have a lot of time 

Good theme alef.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 5, 2007)

*http://pretentiousartist.com/blue.u75/*

alef congrats and good theme this month well here is mine


The Longest Day  railway line Tinsley Sheffield

Urban Blue new flats Sheffield city center

The River Don Blues five wears walk Attercliff part Sheffield


The Longest Day use of tripod at strange angle

Urban Blue hand hold at strange angle

The River Don Blues tripod gafa tapped to bridge

all three of them


----------



## Skim (Feb 5, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Not sure I have ever posted the first entry before so here goes.
> 
> 1st Entry - Clevedon Pier
> 
> Taken on velvia slide film on a 30 second exposure then cross processed in C41 chemicals, and scanned.



Beautiful shot... lush colours


----------



## portman (Feb 5, 2007)

First entry:

Reeds and blue sky...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/336377623/in/set-72157594444699793/

I've got ideas for the other two which I will try and shoot sometime in the next week...

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2007)

Snaps off my phone...

Blue Sky

Blue Shark

Blue Light


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Snaps off my phone...
> 
> Blue Sky
> 
> ...




wow

what phone have you got?!!


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2007)

Got so many, hard to chose, but here it goes:

1) handblueball

2) fairy

3) skylight


----------



## marts (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi guys. It's been well over three years since i've entered an Urban Photo comp  

Let's see if I can remember how.....

Blue Sky Eye

Taken with a polarising lens


----------



## llantwit (Feb 5, 2007)

Double post.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 5, 2007)

OK, here's a blue one I already had on flickr - I've got it on my wall at home, too. I like blue shots! Great theme Alef. 

Hoi An Harbour Blue:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74669626@N00/366344497/


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 5, 2007)

I will try to take some new pics this month. I got myself a D100 for christmas and am still trying to work out how to use it properly but for now, heres; 
'kid on a train'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/kid on train_jpg.htm
and 'Can't handle it'
http://www.pavlik.me.uk/images/I%20can't%20handle%20it%20unlock%20me_jpg.jpg

don't know why the second one won't link


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 5, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> OK, here's a blue one I already had on flickr - I've got it on my wall at home, too. I like blue shots! Great theme Alef.
> 
> Hoi An Harbour Blue:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/74669626@N00/366344497/



It's a nice one llantwit...


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 5, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Got so many, hard to chose, but here it goes:
> 
> 1) handblueball
> 
> ...



I like these, first two particularly.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 5, 2007)

1st entry - Mam Tor

Adjusted levels, contrast and cropped.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 5, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> It's a nice one llantwit...


Ta Tom! And ta for my first ever comment on Flickr, too!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 5, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I will try to take some new pics this month. I got myself a D100 for christmas and am still trying to work out how to use it properly but for now, heres;
> 'kid on a train'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/kid on train_jpg.htm
> and 'Can't handle it'
> ...


I LOVE the kid on the train one - great pic. Makes me dizzy with motion sickness just looking at it.


----------



## indicate (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm back after quite a long hiatus guys.  Good to be back with regular internet access again!

1.  Azul


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

*Just a thought...*

In flickr you can create groups, so if we created a 'February 2007 Photo Competion' group, then the ppl who have their photos stored in flickr could add their own entries to the group.  For the people who don't use flickr then the group moderator (they call it 'admin') could manually add those entries.

This would mean less work for whoever is running the competition and would also mean even more people would see our photos.  Groups can be public/private and access can be granted/revoked to users.

If you want to do it this way and are not sure how to set up groups I can help out (I haven't done it before but it can't be that difficult  )

I think in our case this type of group would be the most appropriate:

Public/invitation only:


> *  Invite-only public groups are useful for small groups who wish to focus on a particular theme, but want to maintain control over membership.
> * Anyone can view the group page, but the only way to join the group is by invitation.
> * Admins can choose to show or hide discussions and/or group pools from non-members.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 6, 2007)

My first entry


VT


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I LOVE the kid on the train one - great pic. Makes me dizzy with motion sickness just looking at it.


thankyou kindly


----------



## baffled (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> In flickr you can create groups, so if we created a 'February 2007 Photo Competion' group, then the ppl who have their photos stored in flickr could add their own entries to the group.  For the people who don't use flickr then the group moderator (they call it 'admin') could manually add those entries.



You could set it up as an Urban75 invite/public group and then have threads within the groups discussion board for each individual competition, would save having to create a new group for each competition.


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> You could set it up as an Urban75 invite/public group and then have threads within the groups discussion board for each individual competition, would save having to create a new group for each competition.



yep, I was thinking about that too, as it seems overkill setting up a group for each competition - this would also mean only having to invite people once, rather than for each competition  

Anyway, will leave for alef to comment, and other people, then we can take it (or leave it) from there.


----------



## jodal (Feb 6, 2007)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Not sure I have ever posted the first entry before so here goes.
> 
> 1st Entry - Clevedon Pier
> 
> Taken on velvia slide film on a 30 second exposure then cross processed in C41 chemicals, and scanned.



That's amazing


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's my second - another blue boat in South East Asia... It's called Blue Boat Kampot River, and was taken in Cambodia last year. Hope to go and actually take a new photo for my 3rd entry.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74669626@N00/381168300/


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 6, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> wow
> what phone have you got?!!



It's a Nokia N73. Really handy and works pretty well in good light.


----------



## Janh (Feb 6, 2007)

Blue

Here's a seaside she sells seashells shed shot...shit


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Can't do the thumbnails this time I'm afraid - highly likely I need to work on shutting down or moving server as it's costing me a fortune. Sorry - meant to say a few days ago
> 
> Good theme though - shall do me best to enter!


can you send me a mql dump and the files and floders or ftp them to my hostin gnad we'll stickt he same thing up with a new domain... that way all we have to do is a bito tweaking but it's essentially the same.. can offer both db and bandwidth i think both alef and meself tried to sor tthis once before didn't me or maybe that was some one else... anyways can offer what's needed with out taking a huge hit on any thing   pm me if you wanna, it's gotta be better than flckr which is shit...


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

*Just a thought...curmudgeonly styleeeee*




			
				GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> it's gotta be better than flckr which is shit...



personally i will be making no contribution to the UrbPhotoComp aslong as it is on Flucker coz it is more than shite...it's ubershite IMO... I've made the same offer as Garf many times...since the start of this comp...and have often said how SHITE Flppr is and how the least other Urbs could do is take the 20secs it takes to give other Urbs the static at least...but that appears to taxing to most innit?(e2a::cept SweetFA who seems to hv sussed itLOL!!<<<there's always ONE!)

IMHumbleO I have a wish to be of this Community...but fkkall todo with Flttr..there is something jus wrong about _that Place_.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 6, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> can you send me a mql dump and the files and floders or ftp them to my hostin gnad we'll stickt he same thing up with a new domain... that way all we have to do is a bito tweaking but it's essentially the same.. can offer both db and bandwidth i think both alef and meself tried to sor tthis once before didn't me or maybe that was some one else... anyways can offer what's needed with out taking a huge hit on any thing   pm me if you wanna, it's gotta be better than flckr which is shit...



agreed i can bung it onto my server if there is a desire we can even have http://urban75photocompetition.org etc more than happy to provide but someone else will have to admin etc have not the time.

pm to deal if GarfieldLeChat don't happen so fourth.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> personally i will be making no contribution to the UrbPhotoComp aslong as it is on Flucker coz it is more than shite...it's ubershite IMO... I've made the same offer as Garf many times...since the start of this comp...and have often said how SHITE Flppr is and how the least other Urbs could do is take the 20secs it takes to give other Urbs the static at least...but that appears to taxing to most innit?
> 
> IMHumbleO I have a wish to be of this Community...but fkkall todo with Flttr..there is something jus wrong about _that Place_.


Genuine question - what's wrong with it?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Genuine question - what's wrong with it?



I wish I honestly knew or gave it time enough to explain...but something  makes me scream in frustration when I view it.  

maybe I ought to ananlyze it proper so I can work it out?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

I quite like it. I'm no expert, like, and I can see it's quite cluttered on the page when you look at photos, and it's fairly corporate and nasty (although not overwhelmingly in-your face about it).
But the sheer sale of it amazes me, as does the idea of sharing photos in that way with so many people. Blows my mind when I stop to think about it, what we've got used to in the last 10 years.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

you cannot zoom the images it's slide show is shit it's badly implamented and like myspace and many other tings it's made for the tehcnically incompetant who have no wish or diesrie to learn how to do things correctly it takes and age to load which considering it's got bugger all on it shouldn't happen.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> But the sheer scale of it amazes me, as does the idea of sharing photos in that way with so many people. Blows my mind when I stop to think about it, what we've got used to in the last 10 years.


erm flickr has only beena round for about 2 years... if that ...

it's sad really as it was built by the guy who did the main set's of coding for the www.b3ta.com site...


----------



## llantwit (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I was just talking generally when I mentioned the last 10 years. 
About Flickr - like I said, I'm not tech-knowledgable or a proper photographer, so I'm just talking as a lay-man.


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Genuine question - what's wrong with it?



I asked the same question here before and no one in here has answered it satisfactorily.  I like it, have no issues with it, it serves the purpose of storing my photos really well, and there are some amazing photos there. It is used by a lot of professional photographers for showcasing their work.

It's simple to use and I'm not a purist, neither am I bothered about backgrounds, layouts, etc, I just want somewhere reliable to store my photos, ease and speed of upload, flickr does the job quite well.  Definetely much better than pbase, which is what I used before.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I asked the same question here before and no one in here has answered it satisfactorily.



Betcha dunt make your kid eat something they dunt want to because they don't come up with an answer that is "satisfatorily" provided?  

mabbies this is one of the thing I find I don't like...images are like my food maaaaaaaaaan...and Flkkr is like a MSGd Takeaway...I just don't get filled up on it how ever much I try it...feels like I do...but eventually I realised I'm just not satisfied...and feel _cheated_ in the longrun.


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Betcha dunt make your kid eat something they dunt want to because they don't come up with an answer that is "satisfatorily" provided?
> 
> mabbies this is one of the thing I find I don't like...images are like my food maaaaaaaaaan...and Flkkr is like a MSGd Takeaway...I just don't get filled up on it how ever much I try it...feels like I do...but eventually I realised I'm just not satisfied...and feel _cheated_ in the longrun.



 I don't really understand most of that.

no one has managed to convince me that it was bad...  The best someone came up with (Firky I think it was) was the fact that you can't customize your pages, which, while it may be a big problem for some people, doesn't really bother me.

I want to be able to look at the photos, and not worry about style sheets, background colours, etc, etc...

e2a: I also think that it's pretty weird you making speculations on how I feed my kid, I mean, wtf?  weirdo.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> e2a: I also think that it's pretty weird you making speculations on how I feed my kid, I mean, wtf?  weirdo.





yeah whaddeva...misconstrue all you want...if you can't be arsed to take up MY considerations why the fuck should I even listen to YOURS.


pffft

e2a ::: removal of Question mark...


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> yeah whaddeva...misconstrue all you want...if you can't be arsed to take up MY considerations why the fuck should I even listen to YOURS?
> 
> 
> pffft



yes, you win, whatever, I'll stop using flickr because you say so...


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> yes, you win, whatever, I'll stop using flickr because you say so...



no you fkkn prannit...I DON'T AND WON'T USE IT...you can do all you fucking want but don't tell me I HAVE TO because I cannot give you a satisfactory answer....ergo I will not have my Pictures on Flkkr....slight difference there you see?


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> no you fkkn prannit...I DON'T AND WON'T USE IT...you can do all you fucking want but don't tell me I HAVE TO because I cannot give you a satisfactory answer....ergo I will not have my Pictures on Flkkr....slight difference there you see?



what's a prannit?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> what's a prannit?



a silly.


----------



## twister (Feb 6, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I will try to take some new pics this month. I got myself a D100 for christmas and am still trying to work out how to use it properly but for now, heres;
> 'kid on a train'
> http://www.pavlik.me.uk/pages/kid on train_jpg.htm



 

woooah, that's a bit spooky... 

I say that as here's my first entrant (that I was just about to post before flicking through the thread a bit more):

hampi girl

on the train from margao (goa) to hospet (india)....  it was a semi-dangerious lean-out-the-train one-handed 1-shot deal.


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> a silly.



well, you prannit, and I never told you *must* use flickr did I?  

I just said I've asked before if there's anything evil about flickr and none of the reasons given were enough to convince me not to use it.

/ end of derail?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> 3) skylight


Nice, I like this one.

Here's my first two.  

1 - Copthorne Hotel, Newcastle

2 - Mallerstang Common


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

*That's All Folkz...*

yeah ..anyways I never get round to posting anything up most times nowadays so blahblahblah..


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I asked the same question here before and no one in here has answered it satisfactorily.  I like it, have no issues with it, it serves the purpose of storing my photos really well, and there are some amazing photos there. It is used by a lot of professional photographers for showcasing their work.
> 
> It's simple to use and I'm not a purist, neither am I bothered about backgrounds, layouts, etc, I just want somewhere reliable to store my photos, ease and speed of upload, flickr does the job quite well.  Definetely much better than pbase, which is what I used before.






			
				me said:
			
		

> you cannot zoom the images it's slide show is shit it's badly implamented and like myspace and many other tings it's made for the tehcnically incompetant who have no wish or diesrie to learn how to do things correctly it takes and age to load which considering it's got bugger all on it shouldn't happen.


ahem...

that'as perfectly satisfatory answer it's a bad web application it's not terribley accessable and like myspace it sets back the coherant use of the web.  Nto only is that acceptable it's actually really important if the web is to remain usful once gigabit broadband kicks in other wise you will find that it just get's clogged up and beocmes a kinghtmare and the current infrastructure of TDL's and connection can only cope with a finite amount of traffic before real web.2 comes out not the faddy ajax code frenzy come sabout and when that happens the 'free' internet will not be around any more...

one should expect that jsut becase microshaft have such poor standards that all web apps should aheare to the same poor standard concept.

As a techie and on a techie level you know this to be true...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

ok so should i set some time aside tomove this shizzle over to my server or not... are we sticking with the limited and horrid flkr...


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> As a techie and on a techie level you know this to be true...



yeah!!!1    ...and you call me "weirdo"?...the woman who stares at my chest(not in a good way ) for 20 mins in Urban Towers Meatspace...then walks off without a word!


----------



## e19896 (Feb 6, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> ok so should i set some time aside tomove this shizzle over to my server or not... are we sticking with the limited and horrid flkr...



idd say move it Mr GarfieldLeChat i dislike flicker though i did join and found it to be shit and you can do all of what is there yourself (well some of us) http://access-space.org/clp/ see the slide show i found it piss to work out pm me if you need more space help etc be more than happy to help and i might learn something..


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> yeah!!!1 ...and you call me "weirdo"?...the woman who stares at my chest(not in a good way ) for 20 mins in Urban Towers Meatspace...then walks off without a word!




wtf??

Seeing as Alef set the theme maybe he can decide this month?

I like FlickR but c'est la vie 

Garf - are you 100% sure you're gonna be able to commit to doing this?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> wtf??



you had to be there...Bob_the_lost was with me...we almost said something at the time but we thought better of it given the time and place.. as I said Iemanja eventually wandered off... but it *was* memorably weird.

And I'm cooking tea for two and eating carrots while I'm posting this.

You going to upload some this month then zenie?


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you had to be there...Bob_the_lost was with me...we almost said something at the time but we thought better of it given the time and place.. as I said Iemanja eventually wandered off... but it *was* memorably weird.
> 
> And I'm cooking tea for two and eating carrots while I'm posting this.
> 
> You going to upload some this month then zenie?



Oh right well people on drugs do funny things 

I'm sure you have @ some points.

Yep I will


----------



## alef (Feb 6, 2007)

For this month I'm happy hosting the thumbnails on Flickr, but wouldn't want to expand it to a Flickr group as this is an U75 comp and the heart of it should remain here not elsewhere.

There are two issues with using someone's personal server space. Firstly, it takes a surprisingly large amount of bandwidth -- killed me when I hosted thumbs on my site one month and clearly became too expensive for mauvais. Secondly, it shouldn't be dependant on any individual. 

GarfieldLeChat, thanks for offering, but I have to be honest. A few years back when hiccup first started to keep the thumbs you offered then and we did try it. But you unfortunately created pages that were not user-friendly nor were our communications fun.

boskysquelch, honestly mate, find something new to incoherently rage against.

Here are the basics I recommend: keep it simple, keep it friendly, keep it neutral. Whoever wins Feb can think about what they want to do with the thumbs in March?


----------



## zenie (Feb 6, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> For this month I'm happy hosting the thumbnails on Flickr, but wouldn't want to expand it to a Flickr group as this is an U75 comp and the heart of it should remain here not elsewhere.
> 
> There are two issues with using someone's personal server space. Firstly, it takes a surprisingly large amount of bandwidth -- killed me when I hosted thumbs on my site one month and clearly became too expensive for mauvais. Secondly, it shouldn't be dependant on any individual.
> 
> ...



Top post  

Photobucket was suggested

Or could we just use some pages on the urban server?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 6, 2007)

It's not that per se which has become too expensive - I've got about 1000Gb of bandwidth to piss up the wall. It's the dedicated server it runs on, which is funded by donations to a project of mine (£80 a month). Too few people on it these days, so the server probably has to go, and if/when it does, I don't want it to ruin the competition.

Unfortunately I can't really provide you with the database or owt - you can set up your own Gallery2 though, it's piss. Meanwhile I'm trying to stop the server going down the pan at all by securing some funding one way or another, but it's not trivial.


----------



## alef (Feb 6, 2007)

I've added the recent entries. Makes a nice mosiac of blue images:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/sets/72157594517622540/


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> GarfieldLeChat, thanks for offering, but I have to be honest. A few years back when hiccup first started to keep the thumbs you offered then and we did try it. But you unfortunately created pages that were not user-friendly nor were our communications fun.


erm that was using gally 1 you're using gallery 2 now which is a revamp of the same program... 

and as i recall the communciations were misinterptrepted by you to mean some thign which it wasn't then clearled up but hey it's fine whatever


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Garf - are you 100% sure you're gonna be able to commit to doing this?


yup why wouldn't i be able to... 200gib of traffic... per month i can't see it being an issue for some time...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> yeah!!!1    ...and you call me "weirdo"?...the woman who stares at my chest(not in a good way ) for 20 mins in Urban Towers Meatspace...then walks off without a word!


i don'tt hink this is the thread for this tbh or appropreate eh


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

can we move on now please ?


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

yes, let's move on...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 6, 2007)

ok but this isn't the thread for it respectfully


----------



## girasol (Feb 6, 2007)

fair enough


----------



## alef (Feb 6, 2007)

Took this a few minutes ago, yet another sprog shot. 

First entry: Baby Blue


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm going to see if I can sort out some web space for this.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm going to see if I can sort out some web space for this.


good man   if you need any help setting up or transferring the current gallery just shout


----------



## exosculate (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah keep arguments off this thread, I see this as a special thread.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm going to see if I can sort out some web space for this.



nice one got to be better than flicker be more than happy to do some html/css slide shows etc any how back to subject oh pm me if want help.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2007)

Here are my entries;

Construction cranes

Jester

Blue snail people race


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you cannot zoom the images it's slide show is shit it's badly implamented and like myspace and many other tings it's made for the tehcnically incompetant who have no wish or diesrie to learn how to do things correctly it takes and age to load which considering it's got bugger all on it shouldn't happen.
> 
> and a bit more here:
> 
> ...



sorry, Garf, I've only just actually had time to go over the thread again and seen your comments, I didn't mean to ignore them.

Although that's a fair point, given what I use flickr for (i.e. to store my photos), I still haven't found any other web photo hosting site which offers the convenience that flickr does.  Yes it has its flaws, but so do all the others.

I actually don't have time to host my own pics and have my own pages, etc, etc - so flickr suits my needs just fine.  When its negative points outweight its positive aspects I'll most defo stop using it.  

Years ago I used to build my own webpages and put the photos in manually but I really haven't got time or the inclination to do it anymore.


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> here's my first entrant:
> 
> 1. hampi girl



here are my other 2 - taken today, in a very blue mood, trust me.

2. Blue Wednesday

3. Wednesday Blues


----------



## chriswill (Feb 7, 2007)

Entry 2

www.flickr.com/photos/60218615@N00/383025439

Uploaded to Imageshack 'cause flikr is misbehaving.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 7, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> woooah, that's a bit spooky...
> 
> I say that as here's my first entrant (that I was just about to post before flicking through the thread a bit more):
> 
> it was a semi-dangerious lean-out-the-train one-handed 1-shot deal.


I know what you mean about the spooky bit and the leaning out of the train. There's another pic in this thread which is almost identical to something I thought about posting. What confuses me is why you posted it if you'd already realised?


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the spooky bit and the leaning out of the train. There's another pic in this thread which is almost identical to something I thought about posting. What confuses me is why you posted it if you'd already realised?



as I was going to enter it, and I don't see why you having taken and submitted a similar picture should prevent me doing so.

*gets handbag at ready*


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 7, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> as I was going to enter it, and I don't see why you having taken and submitted a similar picture should prevent me doing so.
> 
> *gets handbag at ready*


There's probably no lawful reason why you shouldn't.
Personally I don't enter a picture though, if I see that theres something really similar.
If we all entered the same photo, it might get a bit boring doncha think?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> There's probably no lawful reason why you shouldn't.
> Personally I don't enter a picture though, if I see that theres something really similar.
> If we all entered the same photo, it might get a bit boring doncha think?


no i bet that it would make a wonderful competition it's be about technical abilities and use of light then rather what was a popularist image


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> There's probably no lawful reason why you shouldn't.
> Personally I don't enter a picture though, if I see that theres something really similar.
> If we all entered the same photo, it might get a bit boring doncha think?



indeed it would. like lots of pictures of blue skies perhaps..

probably no _lawful _reason? shit, I didn't think I might be breaking the law.

anyway I do understand where you're coming from to a degree but, just for info, it was going to be the only picture i was going to submit (as it was the only one I have that I thought fit the theme well enough), but today I was spurred on to take some more and so I have. tbh I think if I didn't submit that one, I wouldn't have submitted any this month.

yes it's a very similar shot, but in lots of ways it's very different and it's not like I went to India after seeing your picture just so I could copy you.

it's a competition anyway isn't it?


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Got so many, hard to chose, but here it goes:
> 
> 1) handblueball
> 
> ...



oh and ps. hats off Iemanja darlin.... v.nice shots, v.nice indeed.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no i bet that it would make a wonderful competition it's be about technical abilities and use of light then rather what was a popularist image


I did think that as i was writing actually.


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 7, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> it's not like I went to India after seeing your picture just so I could copy you.


don't get carried away.


anyway...less chat, more entries please.


----------



## alef (Feb 7, 2007)

twister said:
			
		

> ...
> 3. Wednesday Blues



This is my favourite entry so far, it's going for 'blue' Rothko style!


----------



## llantwit (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooh. This thread's a bit bad tempered this month isn't it? Leave it aaht!
Agree with whoever said this is a special place on the boards.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 8, 2007)

Some great entries already.

Here's a couple from me. I'm going to make a big effort to go out and take my third entry especially for the competition, so it will appear later in the month.

1. Jellyfish

Taken at the Monterey Bay Aquarium in California. Some minor levels and curves to darken the silhouettes.

2. Ullswater Morning

Scanned from the original Kodachrome slide. Virtually no editing except some sharpening. That's pretty much exactly how the slide looks.


----------



## zenie (Feb 8, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> 2. Ullswater Morning
> 
> Scanned from the original Kodachrome slide. Virtually no editing except some sharpening. That's pretty much exactly how the slide looks.



That's stunning!!


----------



## jodal (Feb 8, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Some great entries already.
> 
> Here's a couple from me. I'm going to make a big effort to go out and take my third entry especially for the competition, so it will appear later in the month.
> 
> ...



Both great


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 8, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> mhendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it?! 

Not sure I'd be able to get my camera to work if I saw that... I'd just sit and look  

Love the jellyfish too mhendo


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 8, 2007)

After much deliberation yesterday about which picture to enter last, I took this a few minutes ago, while cleaning the camera.
 After tweaking the curves and contrast I'm happy to present;
'blue meanies'
http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/2830/bluemeaniesyt8.jpg


In defence of my grumpy face, I've had a flu and a stinking headache for days.


----------



## llantwit (Feb 8, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Some great entries already.
> 
> Here's a couple from me. I'm going to make a big effort to go out and take my third entry especially for the competition, so it will appear later in the month.
> 
> ...


They're both great - but that Ullswater one is lovely - ta for that. Brightened up my day bigtime!


----------



## alef (Feb 8, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 2. Ullswater Morning
> ....



That's bluer than a smurf at a porno


----------



## k_s (Feb 8, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> ]
> 
> 2. Ullswater Morning
> 
> Scanned from the original Kodachrome slide. Virtually no editing except some sharpening. That's pretty much exactly how the slide looks.



That's a fantastic picture, I do love doing landscape stuff early in the morning, the colours you get are like nothing else.


----------



## atitlan (Feb 9, 2007)

My first entry, imaginitively titled ...

Blue


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

What is it? Glass?


----------



## atitlan (Feb 9, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> What is it? Glass?



It's an ikea lamp - perspex squares that swivel from one corner and lit by blue LEDs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2007)

oooooh


----------



## k_s (Feb 9, 2007)

Here you go. All of these are from 35mm prints and certified photoshop-free by the Campaign For Real Photography (i.e. me). 

Snow

Alpine

sky


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2007)

Lots of fab photos on here. I particularly like Iemanja's and mhendos


----------



## atitlan (Feb 10, 2007)

Second entry:

Imminent Impact


----------



## Firky (Feb 10, 2007)

1] Firky - أزرق 




I'll add the new ones to flickr this evening


----------



## alef (Feb 10, 2007)

Took these two shots this morning after noticing the very blue wall in the alleyway next to the M&S in Brixton. 

Second and third entries:
Brixton blue wall
Brixton blue wall + post

_Tweaked the levels only slightly. The difference in shades between the shots is more due to the light and parts of the wall._


----------



## Nina (Feb 10, 2007)

My first entry

untitled

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/382977131/in/photostream/


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2007)

atitlan said:
			
		

> Second entry:
> 
> Imminent Impact


That is fab


----------



## adsr (Feb 10, 2007)

Right, I've never entered this before so maybe I should.

1. Snow in Camberwell. Taken out of my window with a blue flash
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/isa_adsr/368145483_ff794a7971_b.jpg

2. Lloyds
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/isa_adsr/67149646_dc5ab40718_b.jpg

3. Blue Roses
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/isa_adsr/66941279_f7660a4f7a_b.jpg


----------



## zenie (Feb 10, 2007)

adsr said:
			
		

> Right, I've never entered this before so maybe I should.
> 
> 1. Snow in Camberwell. Taken out of my window with a blue flash
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s303/isa_adsr/368145483_ff794a7971_b.jpg
> ...



very nice!! 


If you live in camberwell you should come for a drink sometime


----------



## adsr (Feb 10, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> very nice!!
> 
> 
> If you live in camberwell you should come for a drink sometime



Thank you.

I'd like to but I'm scared of not knowing anyone. I'm a shy little flower


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2007)

alef has beaten me to updating the photos!


----------



## alef (Feb 11, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> alef has beaten me to updating the photos!



It's now half-term so  I have some free time 

You can do next month's! Wherever they end up being...


----------



## exosculate (Feb 11, 2007)

There's some good _photies_ in there already, competition will be tough this month. I have so many potential shots already its hard to choose.


----------



## chintz (Feb 11, 2007)

First entry

Sliding Blues


----------



## hiccup (Feb 11, 2007)

chintz said:
			
		

> First entry
> 
> Sliding Blues



Awwwwwwww.

That's a great shot. Love the expression.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 11, 2007)

1) hiccup - tate modern

Slightly cropped. Would've straightened it but don't have the software on this laptop.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 11, 2007)

2) Le Havre Harbour


----------



## e19896 (Feb 11, 2007)

oh shit there are some good uns this time round an hard one indeed think ive lost but it aint the winning ill give bribes pm me..


----------



## portman (Feb 11, 2007)

Here we go...second and final entries as follows:

Blue, blue and more blue...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/386507350/

Really blue...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveamis/386507346/

...re 'Really blue...' - I don't mind the abuse, it's the pity I can't handle!!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, do you like Bobby Robson?


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2007)

2] cyanotype

inspired by Mike Ware!

http://www.mikeware.demon.co.uk/


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2007)

first entry

Inspired by BernieGunther 

I've never done close ups of flowers and spied these today 

Just converted raw and so white balance and temp/tint changed.


----------



## Firky (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish my granny was still alive, I could have had a dozern bottles of harveys bristol cream lined up like this:


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 11, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> first entry
> 
> Inspired by BernieGunther
> 
> ...



Nice 

I haven't got any blue flowers yet, but the grape hyacinths should be up any day now.


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> I haven't got any blue flowers yet, but the grape hyacinths should be up any day now.



I think those may have been plastic


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 11, 2007)

That's cheating


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> That's cheating



I was walking around a cemetry they were the only blue flowers I came across


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 11, 2007)

I wasn't serious. It's a nice photo.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is my first entry this month.

Light Blue Light

Uncropped and a tiny bit of Unsharp Mask


----------



## Kanda (Feb 12, 2007)

My first entry this month.

Vegas Sky

Just cropped a bit.


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 12, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> 2. Ullswater Morning
> 
> Scanned from the original Kodachrome slide. Virtually no editing except some sharpening. That's pretty much exactly how the slide looks.



Really like this one - Cracking picture


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2007)

My second entry:-

Blue Cross


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 12, 2007)

My camera was nicked last week  , so only old photos for me this month.

coffeeshopblue

g8 Showers


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 12, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry this month.
> 
> Light Blue Light
> 
> Uncropped and a tiny bit of Unsharp Mask




I like this, it's funny.


----------



## alef (Feb 12, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> My camera was nicked last week  , so only old photos for me this month.
> 
> coffeeshopblue
> 
> g8 Showers



 That's awful. I was broken into once and had all my cameras stolen, didn't even remember all that I had had until later. Hope it didn't have too much sentimental value.

--

The shadows from the people in the shower are quite odd!


----------



## Firky (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/sets/72157594517622540/

that looks quite cool in a blue matrix kind of way 

(Stolen or left on a plane, sovietpop? )


----------



## chintz (Feb 12, 2007)

Entry Two

Bin Day


----------



## Firky (Feb 12, 2007)

Could these be the winners?

Top views:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/popular-views/


(Flickr is perfect for the photocomp )


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 12, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> (Stolen or left on a plane, sovietpop? )




Left on plane (my bad) and now considered stolen (someone elses bad). I mean it didn't just vanish into thin air - someone found it and took it away, bad cess to them.  I am very sad about it.


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 12, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Hope it didn't have too much sentimental value.



It had LOADS of sentimental value, me fella bought it for me with his redundancy as a graduation present, and it was the camera that got me back into photography after a ten year break. I carried it everywhere (em, except off the plane I left it on). I'm trying to think of some appropriate way of morning it (perhaps a way which involves lots of hard liquor).


----------



## adsr (Feb 12, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Could these be the winners?
> 
> Top views:
> 
> ...



It wont let me view them 

Do I have to be a friend or something?


----------



## Firky (Feb 12, 2007)

adsr said:
			
		

> It wont let me view them
> 
> Do I have to be a friend or something?



Hhmm, I don't know. I am logged in as Urban75photocomp as I deleted my flickr account.

Here are the top five most viewed

This is a view of your 51 most popular photos, ordered by the most views.  

	#1: Vintage Paw - Entry 1
•  23 views  /  Nobody counts Vintage Paw - Entry 1 as a favorite  /  0 comments 
 	#2: twister - hampi girl
•  13 views  /  Nobody counts twister - hampi girl as a favorite  /  0 comments 
 	#3: Firky - أزرق
•  11 views  /  Nobody counts Firky - أزرق as a favorite  /  0 comments 
 	#4: Pavlik - kid on train
•  11 views  /  Nobody counts Pavlik - kid on train as a favorite  /  0 comments 
 	#5: mhendo - Ullswater Morning
•  10 views  /  Nobody counts mhendo - Ullswater Morning as a favorite  /  0 comments


----------



## alef (Feb 12, 2007)

adsr said:
			
		

> It wont let me view them
> 
> Do I have to be a friend or something?



Try this link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/sets/72157594517622540/


----------



## alef (Feb 12, 2007)

Regardless of the number of views, we all know mhendo has set a very high standard of blueness.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 12, 2007)

Blue chair

Blue sky


----------



## Firky (Feb 13, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Regardless of the number of views, we all know mhendo has set a very high standard of blueness.



Yup, I also really like chriswills'


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 13, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> It had LOADS of sentimental value, me fella bought it for me with his redundancy as a graduation present, and it was the camera that got me back into photography after a ten year break. I carried it everywhere (em, except off the plane I left it on). I'm trying to think of some appropriate way of morning it (perhaps a way which involves lots of hard liquor).


I left my beloved OM10 (with lenses) on a restaurant table all day long in Bangkok many years ago. I even commented that it looked like my bag twice. This was right at the end of a two month trip, where I hadn't taken my eye off it for more than a few seconds. When I finally realised it was my camera, it had gone. 
Gutted doesn't come close to explaining how I felt. My frustration with myself was enourmous and not least because I'd lost the last roll of film inside the camera too.


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 13, 2007)

I know its really annoying isn't it. I keep my camera in a special bag that keep around my shoulder always - but at the end of the flight I was tired and distracted. I had one beautiful picture of a bloke fixing a roof on top of a rickety five story building that's lost now. It's strange isn't to feel so attached to a lump of mental and plastic?


----------



## alef (Feb 13, 2007)

I've lost a few things on planes. It's very easy for objects to roll away under the seats or get distracted at the end when you're desperate to get off.

Are you going to get an exact replacement or change to a different camera?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's my 3rd - taken in Budapest last saturday while stealing a minute from a stag weekend. 
Blue Trabant, Budapest:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/161/388408691_3417439eb9.jpg?v=0

It was just too blue to leave without snapping. Levels messed with and cropped a tad.


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 13, 2007)

This is my first entry - And my first ever entry into an U75 photo comp.

Saint Emilion - Bordeaux
http://www.ghosty77.co.uk/images/Bordeaux/SaintEmilion6.jpg


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 15, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Are you going to get an exact replacement or change to a different camera?



Good question. My first instinct was just to replace it with the same. But I was thinking I wanted a camera with a bit more zoom, iso, and pixels so I should upgrade. But then what is really important to me is that the camera is small enough to carry everywhere and has the cannon flip-out screen. A friend has kindly leant me a nikon d50 so I can see what I think about it. I really don't like that all the latest cameras force you to take pictures through the view-finder - its so obtrusive. So I don't know, I'm a mass of indecision. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 15, 2007)

ghost77uk said:
			
		

> This is my first entry - And my first ever entry into an U75 photo comp.
> 
> Saint Emilion - Bordeaux
> http://www.ghosty77.co.uk/images/Bordeaux/SaintEmilion6.jpg



Welcome ghost, hope you enjoy taking part.


----------



## ghost77uk (Feb 15, 2007)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> Welcome ghost, hope you enjoy taking part.



Cheers sovietpop  Will be posting my other two entries next week when I return from Barcelona


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 15, 2007)

That's the spirit! I think its good if at least one of your photos is one you've taken especially for the competition, that way the competition encourages you to take more photos.


----------



## Skim (Feb 15, 2007)

Two entries from me:

Blue C

Blue jeans


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

My first entry:

Blue Fan


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My first entry:
> 
> Blue Fan



garage doors, shutters....?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2007)

garage


----------



## foamy (Feb 16, 2007)

two from me. they are sacnned photos so have lost a little bit of sharpness in the scanning.

underwater handstand:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/underwaterhandstand.jpg

about to emerge:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/nayjaytay/swimming.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 16, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My first entry:
> 
> Blue Fan


I found that quite hypnotic.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2007)

Here's my last one.

3 - http://flickr.com/photos/craigallan/392367575/


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2007)

neonwilderness said:
			
		

> Here's my last one.
> 
> 3 - http://flickr.com/photos/craigallan/392367575/



Can't say I have ever noticed that


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Can't say I have ever noticed that


Neither have I until tonight


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2007)

where abouts are you?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 16, 2007)

Gateshead


----------



## Nina (Feb 17, 2007)

hocus eye

really love how you've intepreted this theme! good stuff


----------



## mhendo (Feb 18, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> hocus eye
> 
> really love how you've intepreted this theme! good stuff


Agreed. The second one especially (Blue Cross) is a good interpretation of "blue," and also a great photo in its own right.

I also like *atitlan*'s Imminent Impact and *neonwilderness*'s Blue Steam. And a bunch of others.  

Judging will be a real trial. I always find it hard to balance the "good photo" vs. "good interpretation of the theme" aspect of judging. Obviously, a picture that has both qualities is always nice, but sometimes a picture is really good on one aspect and not on the other.


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 19, 2007)

first one - going for the sentimental "vote for small children" ruse

blue kid


----------



## Nina (Feb 19, 2007)

Robster that's angelic!


----------



## Nina (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's my second entry. An old one I'm afraid as life seems to be rather 'grey' right now.

*carrier pigeon*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/152158876/


----------



## chintz (Feb 19, 2007)

My 3rd and final entry

Out of Place


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2007)

*blue city station*

taken on friday afternoon. i just tweaked the levels a bit.
http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/2783/bluesurbanstationwg7.jpg


----------



## indicate (Feb 20, 2007)

Second Entry:
Tarp


----------



## indicate (Feb 20, 2007)

last entry:
Knapsack Dance


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> Robster that's angelic!



Of course I'd think so, she's my little girl


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

3] here be sirens.

(agfa optima 2 prestige, cross processed)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2007)

oh fuck.sorry. too pissed man.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

None of your links work. I suggest trying to fix the problem and pour yourself another drink. It'll help.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2007)

oh bugger. they work fine from here. will try to fix. with a drink. ta la


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2007)

kissing


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Blue Lagoon:

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_1401.jpg?t=1172267597


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Blue Feet

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0846.jpg?t=1172268013


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2007)

Reflections of a White Crotch on a Blue Sky

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0548_2.jpg?t=1172268245


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2007)

interesting title


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2007)

2. "feeling blue (in blue and fruit)"

3. "alone (looking up at blue)"


e2a: links should work now - apols. for double posting.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 24, 2007)

Those links seem to require a login Vintage Paw ...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 24, 2007)

ok, seems like i've made progress.

smokin

bout a ting


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 24, 2007)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Those links seem to require a login Vintage Paw ...



Bugger.

Right.

2. "feeling blue (in blue and fruit)"

3. "alone (looking up at blue)"

(also edited orig. post)


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorted (and well worth the wait)


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 24, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> interesting title


yeah, I think he should be in with a shout just for the title


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 24, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> 2. "feeling blue (in blue and fruit)"


I like that


----------



## Lilac Cow (Feb 25, 2007)

*Denali through the clouds*

Hi
I've never done this before, so I hope I'm doing it right. Do I just post the link here, and someone else sorts out adding the thumbnail to the Flickr page?

Here's the first of 3 blue-themed pics I took in Alaska last year: this is Mount Denali through the clouds...
http://www.heidis-travels.co.uk/alaska/Images/Denali National Park/slides/CRW_0234.html


----------



## Lilac Cow (Feb 25, 2007)

*Big Sky!*

...and here's the second - considering these are some of the highest mountains in North America, the sky is awfully big!

http://www.heidis-travels.co.uk/alaska/Images/Wrangell-St Elias National Park/slides/CRW_0387.html


----------



## Lilac Cow (Feb 25, 2007)

*Bobo's Big Blue Burger Van!*

Despite all the signs to the contrary, it was in fact closed...

http://www.heidis-travels.co.uk/ala...as National Park/Chitina/slides/CRW_0401.html


----------



## Firky (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello lilac, welcome to the competition - hope you're not going to do a hit n run


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Despite all the signs to the contrary, it was in fact closed...
> 
> http://www.heidis-travels.co.uk/ala...as National Park/Chitina/slides/CRW_0401.html



Welcome Lilac Cow. You remind me of Milka Chocolate, so I like you


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 25, 2007)

Second entry - couldn't resist this one simply. Shot at 1600ISO so applied a bit of noise ninja to it

Fella looks like he's going to clout me

Blue Bar


----------



## Pavlik (Feb 25, 2007)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Second entry - couldn't resist this one simply. Shot at 1600ISO so applied a bit of noise ninja to it
> 
> Fella looks like he's going to clout me
> 
> Blue Bar


time for a sharp exit?


----------



## Lilac Cow (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi everyone - thanks for the warm welcome. And well done, Vintage Paw, I am indeed named after the chocolate.

Also, I've amended the title of my first post...it was a bit misleading as it's not the first picture I've ever taken, only the first I've ever posted here...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my final entry this month:-

New Glass

I photographed it in daylight with the camera set to 'Tungsten' light so as to increase the blueness.  I used my zoom lens near its long end, shooting from across the street.  In Photoshop Elements I cropped the image on the two sides and the top and gave it a little bit of Unsharp Mask.  I did not rotate or skew it.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 26, 2007)

Blue Sculpture, taken on Southport Pier. Colour and contrast slightly adjusted.


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2007)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my final entry this month:-
> 
> New Glass
> 
> I photographed it in daylight with the camera set to 'Tungsten' light so as to increase the blueness.  I used my zoom lens near its long end, shooting from across the street.  In Photoshop Elements I cropped the image on the two sides and the top and gave it a little bit of Unsharp Mask.  I did not rotate or skew it.



Quite like that.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2007)

*Another photo comp noob here *

1.Bit of blue sky
Tweaked a tidge in curves.
2.Behind blue bars 
As above.
3.Tangled up in blue 
Photoshopped to fuck. (layered, background greyscaled, curves, dodged, burned, blured, bummed, & beaten around the ring a bit)

Ta for looking. You may need to click on view as large on my photo's to appreciated their true artistic value.  
All comments for this novice greatly received. _(Even if it is just Stanley spouting "They're shit they are")_


----------



## llantwit (Feb 26, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> 3. "alone (looking up at blue)"
> Love that one VP - like the aged quality you got on it. How did you do that?


----------



## llantwit (Feb 26, 2007)

Lilac Cow said:
			
		

> Despite all the signs to the contrary, it was in fact closed...
> 
> http://www.heidis-travels.co.uk/ala...as National Park/Chitina/slides/CRW_0401.html


I like that one LC - I like the others you posted (esp. first one), but the contrast between the trailer and the wilderness is well cool here.


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

I love busy people photos with lots going on. Kind of reminds me of Richard Scarry's 'What Do People Do All Day?' -- those childhood books have a way of staying with you.




			
				Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my final entry this month:-
> 
> New Glass
> 
> I photographed it in daylight with the camera set to 'Tungsten' light so as to increase the blueness.  I used my zoom lens near its long end, shooting from across the street.  In Photoshop Elements I cropped the image on the two sides and the top and gave it a little bit of Unsharp Mask.  I did not rotate or skew it.


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 26, 2007)

** NOT WITHDRAWN FROM COMP **

“Blue colour is everlastingly appointed by the Deity to be a source of delight”

http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9756/bluesmoke21al4.jpg


Please be aware that this is photoshopped to buggery - if you can live with that on your conscience then so be it, but i don't want to be responsible for misleading *you*, the great british and canuckian public.


----------



## Firky (Feb 26, 2007)

Was that a yellow scarf or something? ^^


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

My first thought was ink in water? Title is a bit OTT, but I like the image a lot.


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 26, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> My first thought was ink in water? Title is a bit OTT, but I like the image a lot.




the title is a pile  of bollocks, i did a search for quotes on 'blue' and it was the most bollixy one i could find.

no, its smoke of an incense stick lit against a black background, inverted and hue'd to make it a colour that fits in with whatever comp i am entering   

my setup:





my monitor is especially shit and i never noticed i left huge bits out, have re-uploaded without a triangle of original inverted smoke colour


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

Must admit I'm disappointed to learn the image has been photoshopped blue. Although usually I don't mind some manipulation, it feels a bit too much like cheating for this theme. Surely each of us could take one of our best shots and then just turn it blue?

But yours is a nice abstract, still like the photo!


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 26, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Must admit I'm disappointed to learn the image has been photoshopped blue. Although usually I don't mind some manipulation, it feels a bit too much like cheating for this theme. Surely each of us could take one of our best shots and then just turn it blue?
> 
> But yours is a nice abstract, still like the photo!



no problem - you are probab right - i withdraw it from comp.....


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 26, 2007)

electraboogie in blue:
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/9875/discove8.jpg


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> no problem - you are probab right - i withdraw it from comp.....



Nah, enter it if you want to, as long as you're upfront about what you've done then it's up to people to either vote or not vote for it.

Plus, I've _twice_ uploaded it to the thumbnails -- now I have to delete it?!


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 26, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Nah, enter it if you want to, as long as you're upfront about what you've done then it's up to people to either vote or not vote for it.
> 
> Plus, I've _twice_ uploaded it to the thumbnails -- now I have to delete it?!



<shrugs>


your the boss - your shout entirely i don't mind either way, i certainly don't think it is as good as many of the others on here so i think it doesn't really matter anyway  - rename it 'cheeky charlatan chorlton cheats' tho so everyone knows though!


----------



## alef (Feb 26, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> <shrugs>
> 
> 
> your the boss - your shout entirely i don't mind either way, i certainly don't think it is as good as many of the others on here so i think it doesn't really matter anyway  - rename it 'cheeky charlatan chorlton cheats' tho so everyone knows though!



Excellent compromise! Photo stays but gets funnier title


----------



## exosculate (Feb 27, 2007)

Entry 1

Run Fold Blue


----------



## exosculate (Feb 27, 2007)

Entry 2

Memory Vessel


----------



## exosculate (Feb 27, 2007)

Entry 3

Oxford Blue


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 27, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Entry 1
> 
> Run Fold Blue


  i like that one


----------



## Firky (Feb 27, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> the title is a pile  of bollocks, i did a search for quotes on 'blue' and it was the most bollixy one i could find.
> 
> no, its smoke of an incense stick lit against a black background, inverted and hue'd to make it a colour that fits in with whatever comp i am entering



I knew it was inverted that is why I asked if it was yellow


----------



## alef (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost 100 entries, which was my hope for the 'blue' theme. We've only twice had 100+ in the past year, here are the stats for anyone else as geeky as me who's actually interested:

Mar 06  Nightlife *96* 
Apr 06	 Wet! *115	*
May 06	 Self-Portrait *67* 
 Jun 06	 Love *61* 
 Jul 06	 Forbidden *56* 
 Aug 06	 Angle *134* 
 Sep 06	 September *80* 
 Oct 06	 Change *70* 
 Nov 06	 Foreign *62* 
 Dec 06	 Curves *89* 
 Jan 07	 Copies of the Masters *23* 
Feb 07 Blue *98+*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 27, 2007)

Ooh, 134 for my theme  

*feels speshul*


----------



## phillipwevans (Feb 27, 2007)

*Feb Photo Comp*

Hi

I'm not exactly sure how to post a photo for the comp!

This is the link, let me know if you can't find it please: http://www.flickr.com/photos/62869114@N00/403743331/

Its simply called "An Edinburgh Cemetery"

Any problems, my email is <removed: editor>

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 28, 2007)

pics fine mate - but you may want to remove your e-mither addy there - for spambots more than anything


----------



## Firky (Feb 28, 2007)

can i vote now?

only am about to be banned


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 28, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> can i vote now?
> 
> only am about to be banned



Now what did you do?


----------



## blackadder (Feb 28, 2007)

My first entry

Girl in blue


----------



## mhendo (Feb 28, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> Girl in blue


Heh.

Not quite what i was expecting.

I like the picture, though.


----------



## blackadder (Feb 28, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> Not quite what i was expecting.
> 
> I like the picture, though.



Here in the UK, we call the police 'the boys in blue', the subject in the pic is a lady cop, so hence the 'girl in blue' slant. Also she has a blue look on her face and a helping phone number in the background.

Ta for liking it.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 28, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Here in the UK, we call the police 'the boys in blue', the subject in the pic is a lady cop, so hence the 'girl in blue' slant. Also she has a blue look on her face and a helping phone number in the background.
> 
> Ta for liking it.


Actually, i'm aware of the term "boys in blue" for cops. Not only have i lived in England before, but we also use the term in Australia, and i've heard it here in the US as well.

I just wasn't thinking laterally.


----------



## blackadder (Feb 28, 2007)

Second entry

Blue Rows


----------



## blackadder (Feb 28, 2007)

Third entry

Blue = 53 degrees x Square


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 28, 2007)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Second entry
> 
> Blue Rows



I like that - it's the dejected look on the two guys' faces that does it


----------



## Nina (Feb 28, 2007)

My final entry

I've been a bit shit this month, only one new shot.

Busy with other projects...

*needle in a city haystack*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/276658812/in/set-72157594207610634/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow I like that one lots Nina.  It could almost be a watercolour painting - most impressive.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 1, 2007)

Can I sneak in with my three?

Pool and Sea 

Karmann Ghia

Cool Rods

(all post processed from RAW files for levels and saturation)


----------



## alef (Mar 1, 2007)

Thumbnails are up to date:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban75photocomp/sets/72157594517622540/

Let the voting begin...


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nina said:
			
		

> My final entry
> 
> I've been a bit shit this month, only one new shot.
> 
> ...



London Bridge - south side?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 1, 2007)

My votes:

Right, #1 was always going to be "mhendo - Ullswater Morning" (I sniff a winner  )

Then I've gone for abstracts: #2 "exosculate - Run Fold Blue" and #3 "BiddlyBee - Blue Fan"

Cracking one this time people - congrats to everyone


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Robster970 - Blue Kid
2. Mhendo - Ullswater morning
3. adsr - blue roses


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Twister - Wednesday Blues
2. Skim - Blue C
3. Vintage Paw - Entry 1

Tricky this month. Also liked soviets coffeeshopblues and cybertects Pool & Sea


----------



## Janh (Mar 1, 2007)

*my vote*

1st    mhendo - Ullswater Morning
2nd   chriswill - VT
3rd    alef - Baby Blue


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2007)

Bugger, I had two more Blue photos that I'd taken for this comp... oh well. Will vote later today


----------



## chintz (Mar 1, 2007)

1.Mhendo - Ullswater morning
2.BiddlyBee - Blue Fan
3.Blue Jeans - Skim


----------



## cybertect (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Mhendo - Ullswater morning [postcard perfect ]
2. atitlan - Imminent Impact
3. Vintage Paw - feeling blue (in blue and fruit)


----------



## e19896 (Mar 1, 2007)

THREE Paulie Tandoori - smokin

TWO firky - here be sirens

ONE friedaweed - Tangled up in blue

Thats my three..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are my votes:-

1)  *Nina* - needle in a city haystack
2)  *exosculate* - Memory Vessel
3)  *neonwilderness* - Blue Steam


----------



## portman (Mar 1, 2007)

Voting...here goes...

1) mhendo - Jellyfish
2) Skim - Blue C
3) blackadder - Blue Rows


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 1, 2007)

1) neonwilderness - Blue Steam

2) Iemanja - handblueball

3) Robster970 - blue kid


----------



## chriswill (Mar 1, 2007)

1st -  twister - Wednesday Blues

2nd -  mhendo - Jellyfish

3rd -  tom_craggs - Clevedon Pier


Some great entries this month.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, i've sat and looked and thought and wasted most of my afternoon deliberating, but my top 3 is (in reverse order of course):

3) Blackadder - Blue Rows
2) Firky - here be sirens
1) sovietpop - coffeeshopblues


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 1, 2007)

1 - Hocus Eye - Blue Cross
2 - mhendo - Jellyfish
3 - Vintage Paw - Entry 1


----------



## mhendo (Mar 1, 2007)

Jesus, voting is hard when there are this many entries. I've gone back and forth through them all about ten times. As usual, three votes is nowhere near enough to acknowledge all the ones i liked. But here goes anyway:

1. Blue Cross - Hocus Eye

2. Blue Steam - neonwilderness

3. coffeeshopblues - sovietpop


Great work everyone.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Mar 1, 2007)

I found it really difficult to get it down to just 3 votes! Not only are there several beautiful photos here, but also some really good names!

The 3 I got it down to in the end are as follows:

1. Vintage Paw - Feeling Blue
2. Blagsta - Blue Chair
3. Chintz - Out of Place

But there were so many others I liked, too! 

Anyway, congrats to all of you!


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 1, 2007)

Vintage Paw - Feeling Blue
Mhendo - Ullswater Morning
Vintage Paw - entry 1


Could've easily gone for Vintage Paw 1, 2 and 3 but that might look a bit strange!


----------



## twister (Mar 1, 2007)

1. cybertect - Cool Rods
2. atitlan - Blue
3. adsr - Snow in Camberwell

nice one people, some really nice photos.


----------



## Lilac Cow (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are my votes:

1st: chintz - out of place
2nd: hocus eye - light blue light
3rd: cybertect - cool rods

LC


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 2, 2007)

1 - Iemanja - skylight
2 - mhendo - Ullswater Morning
3 - BiddlyBee - Blue Fan


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2007)

Some lovely entries this month  

1. Mhendo: Ullswater
2. Vintage Paw: Entry 1
3. Tom Craggs: Clevedon Pier


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 2, 2007)

Iemanja - handblueball

mhendo - Jellyfish

firky - cyanotype


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 2, 2007)

Some nice ones this month!

1) mhendo - Ullswater Morning
2) Vintage Paw: Entry 1
3) Nina - Needle in a City Haystack

Like all of Vinatge Paw's, as usual. Also cybertect's cool rods, atilan's shots generally, and portmans reeds. 

Nice work everybody.


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2007)

1] twister - Wednesday Blues (rothko )
2] chintz - Bin Day
3] Johnny Canuck2 - Blue Feet


----------



## camouflage (Mar 2, 2007)

1] mhendo - Jellyfish
2] zenie - flowers
3] sovietpop - coffeeshopblues


----------



## iguzza (Mar 2, 2007)

1)e19896 - The River Don Blues
2)neonwilderness - Mallerstang Common
3)mhendo - Ullswater Morning


----------



## Nina (Mar 2, 2007)

Lilac Cow - Big sky

Vintage Paw - Feeling Blue

Hocus Eye - Blue Cross

(also loved Iemanja's)


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 2, 2007)

1. Vintage Paw - feeling blue (in blue and fruit)

2. Robster970 - blue kid

3. blackadder - Girl in blue


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

Of course, I've just taken the perfect damn photo for this comp. Bloody typical


----------



## Janh (Mar 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Of course, I've just taken the perfect damn photo for this comp. Bloody typical



show us you tease


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Of course, I've just taken the perfect damn photo for this comp. Bloody typical


i thought the same thing as soon as i'd entered my third


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 2, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> show us you tease



Gosh, if I must


----------



## Janh (Mar 2, 2007)

yes, that's lovely, go ahead and kick yourself


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 2, 2007)

Really wanted to vote for more than 3!

1) twister -Wednesday Blues
2) Skim - Blue C
3) mhendo - Ullswater Morning

(also on my shortlist: Hocus Eye. - New Glass; atitlan - Blue; alef - Baby Blue; Robster970 -blue kid)

Great theme alef


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 2, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> THREE Paulie Tandoori - smokin
> 
> TWO firky - here be sirens
> 
> ...


 I'm honored didn't think I'd get a vote given how awestruck i am at the rest of the comp  Thank you.

I am in total awe of the following
*1. atitlan - Imminent Impact* cos its the dogz 
*2. Robster970 - blue kid* cos it moved me 
*3. hiccup - Blue Sculpture *cos anyone who can make a part of southport look that pretty deserves a vote

The theme encouraged me to go out and look for lots of blue things so thanks alef for all your work and idea to go blue.


----------



## alef (Mar 3, 2007)

e19896 said:
			
		

> THREE Paulie Tandoori - smokin
> 
> TWO firky - here be sirens
> 
> ...



Please help keep the returning officer's job simple. I'll assuming you're listing in reverse order and award 3pts to friedaweed and 1pt to Paulie Tandoori.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 3, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> ...
> *3. hiccup - Blue Sculpture *cos anyone who can make a part of southport look that pretty deserves a vote
> ...



Heh, thanks.

1) Lilac Cow - Bobo's Big Blue Burger Van!
2) Hocus Eye. - New Glass
3) blackadder - Blue = 53 degrees x Square


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> firky - cyanotype



Glad someone liked it. Squelch loves it but he's befuddled


----------



## alef (Mar 3, 2007)

1) Hocus Eye. - New Glass
2) mhendo - Jellyfish
3) Hocus Eye. - Blue Cross


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats, mhendo! You didn't just win by a landslide, but you also won second place 

Feb comp vote totals:
*26*	mhendo - Ullswater Morning
*14*	mhendo - Jellyfish
*12*	twister - Wednesday Blues
*12*	Vintage Paw - feeling blue (in blue and fruit)
*8*	Hocus Eye. - Blue Cross
*8*	Robster970 - Blue Kid
*7*	Vintage Paw - Entry 1
*6*	neonwilderness - Blue Steam
*6*	Skim - Blue C
*5*	atitlan - Imminent Impact
*5*	Hocus Eye. - New Glass
*5*	Iemanja - handblueball
*4*	BiddlyBee - Blue Fan
*4*	blackadder - Blue Rows
*4*	chintz - Out of Place
*4*	cybertect - Cool Rods
*4*	firky - here be sirens
*4*	Nina - needle in a city haystack
*3*	e19896 - The River Don Blues
*3*	friedaweed - Tangled up in blue
*3*	Iemanja - skylight
*3*	Lilac Cow - Big Sky!
*3*	Lilac Cow - Bobo's Big Blue Burger Van!
*3*	sovietpop - coffeeshopblue
*2*	atitlan - Blue
*2*	Blagsta - Blue chair
*2*	chintz - Bin Day
*2*	chriswill - VT
*2*	exosculate - Memory Vessel
*2*	exosculate - Run Fold Blue
*2*	Hocus Eye. - Light Blue Light
*2*	neonwilderness - Mallerstang Common
*2*	tom_craggs - Clevedon Pier
*2*	zenie - flowers
*1*	adsr - blue roses
*1*	adsr - Snow in Camberwell
*1*	alef - Baby Blue
*1*	blackadder - Blue = 53 degrees x Square
*1*	blackadder - Girl in blue
*1*	firky - cyanotype
*1*	hiccup - Blue Sculpture
*1*	Johnny Canuck2 - Blue Feet
*1*	Paulie Tandoori - smokin
*1*	Skim - Blue Jeans


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2007)

Shit, voting's over already? I snooze, I lose...

Alef's baby blue, tom craggs pier, firky's arab building, and indicate's azul, are worthy of some mention.


----------



## Firky (Mar 4, 2007)

Damn canucks


----------



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Congrats, mhendo!


Many thanks. I'm flattered that so many people liked the picture. It's always been one of my favorites.

I'll now sit down and try to work out a worthy theme for March.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Many thanks. I'm flattered that so many people liked the picture. It's always been one of my favorites.
> 
> I'll now sit down and try to work out a worthy theme for March.


Congrats mhendo


----------



## mhendo (Mar 4, 2007)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Congrats mhendo


Cheers.

The competition for March has been posted.


----------



## atitlan (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Cheers.
> 
> The competition for March has been posted.



Damn, missed the vote ... February's just too short!

Congrats, mhendo ... loved your Ullswater image and would only have increased your margin of victory had I voted


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 4, 2007)

Congratulations mhendo, I loved the shot.


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2007)

I missed the voting!  

congratulations mhendo!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 4, 2007)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Many thanks. I'm flattered that so many people liked the picture. It's always been one of my favorites.
> 
> I'll now sit down and try to work out a worthy theme for March.



Good stuff matey  beautiful picture


----------



## twister (Mar 5, 2007)

congrats mhendo. A very good (and ultimately very blue) picture.

I'm completely shocked so many people liked 'wednesday blues' (well 4 people anyway). It was the side of a house wall I saw while zipping around on my scooter on a brisk but sunny day mid-Feb. The other picture 'Blue Wednesday' which I wasn't as happy with is part of the same house. It was screaming 'I'm blue.. BLUE you idiot, get off your bike!!'


----------

